# Nope...Don't like it



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I tried two diffrent recipes for goat cheese. I don't like it. Maybe I just don't like goat cheese :shrug: Anyway, unless someone has a really good recipe, I am not going to make again. Maybe try Feta if I can find a good recipe....hint, hint  

Sooooo, what do I do with 2 gallons of goat milk? I could ask around, put the work out that it is for sale. How much would you charge for a quart of milk? I would like to try soap or lotion, but I can't afford ingredients right now


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

What did you make and how did you make it? Different processes make a big difference. What kind of goats are they?

Jan


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I sell my milk for $2.50 per quart, or $10 per gallon.  I'm not too familiar with WA raw milk laws.... Are you allowed to deliver or advertise your raw milk? Here in OR, we can't deliver, and we can't advertise that we have raw milk for sale, so it's kinda' hard to actually sell it!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Jan: She is a Saanen. I tried with vinegar, pressed with a weight on top, set in frig three days and today I tried with lemon juice and some herbs, hanging over a bowl. I think I just don't like goat cheese. Hubby says it tastes fine, like a cream cheese!

GS: It is the same here. I cannot avertise, but can spread it word of mouth. One lady here sells her cows milk that way. Her customers pick it up from her.Thanks for the prices, I was thinking around $2 a quart. Do you have people bring their own hjars? I only have so many and would like to keep them!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

In Maryland, you can't sell it; you can't even give some to your sister--gotta be a certified dairy and pasteurized.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have yet to have goat cheese that I like. Hoping to find the right kind some day.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You can't sell raw milk inless you sell a share of you goat. So if the person buying the milk gets sick they can't sew you. You are not allowed to sell raw milk without selling a share of your goat.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Sounds like you just made some very basic cheeses and not cultured cheese or cheese curdled with rennet. I wouldn't write off goat cheese based on that. You need to get some rennet, cultures (yogurt and buttermilk from the store will work), and lipase if you want to make "real" cheese. Any type of cheese that can be made with cow's milk can be made with goat's milk too and will taste pretty much the same most of the time. There are a lot of recipes online and some great books on cheese making out there. "Goat's Produce Too" and "Home Cheese Making" are a couple of good ones that have all the info you need to get started.

The soft cheese that most people associate with goats and is commonly served in restaurants I find to be quite foul-tasting...reminds me of how a goat's dirty butt smells. I don't know how anyone could say it's good. But I have had goat's milk cheddar, mozzarella, and feta that were wonderful


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> The soft cheese that most people associate with goats and is commonly served in restaurants I find to be quite foul-tasting...reminds me of how a goat's dirty butt smells. I don't know how anyone could say it's good. But I have had goat's milk cheddar, mozzarella, and feta that were wonderful


The kind in a restraint is the only kind I have ad and that is what I didn't like. :wink: Glad its not all like that!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah well, to me it tastes nasty! I gues I could try it with veg rennet.

Lost Prairie: you are correct. Here tho I live in a very small community and everyone sells or barters their wares. Anything from milk to eggs to meat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try mozzarella - its easy to make and it doesnt take long and you will know quickly if you like it or not.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All this cheese talk is making me anxious to make my first batch! 
Well when I do mozzarella sounds like a good start. Do you have that good easy recipe for it?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

As for what to do with milk... You can always make fudge! I LOVE fudge made out of goat's milk! I can't help but eat it all up!  And you can always sell it.

Some people also make soaps :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes...anyone have a good recipe for mozzarella? I do like that cheese!

I thot that I would try soaps and lotions. I just have to seel some to get the money to buy some of the ingredients! Sucks when you have money before you can make money! :roll: 

Ohhhh, fudge. Yeah baby!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I like making Ice Cream and Cajeta


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

I just made some yogurt - best yogurt I ever had!  

When you're up to cheese again, maybe try using a starter (mesophilic or chevre starter) instead of acid set (vinegar and lemon are acid set) - maybe might like it better? 

About selling the milk ... in Washington state, it is illegal to sell any kind of milk, raw or pasteurized, or milk product, without a grade A license. This includes selling milk for pet food. Not even shares are legal :sigh: I've been looking into getting licensed and got this information directly from the state. 

I know there are lots of folks who sell "under the table" though. Myself, I wouldn't take the risk as there can be big consequences if people get sick even if it's their fault by mishandling the milk, but I figure to each their own.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have some EASY fudge recipes listed on my website.

As far as cheese goes.... have you tried Ricotta? It's easy and you don't need any of the cultures to do it.
1 gallon milk heated to 185*
remove from heat and add 1/4 cup of cider vinegar...stir well, tiny curds form quickly.
Pour into a cheesecloth lined colander and drain for 20 minutes.
Mix in 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon non-iodized salt or salt to taste....place in covered container in fridge. It will keep a week and freezes well.
It's great with onion or garlic powder added to taste and spread on crackers or a bagel as well as using it as you would for lasagne or stuffed shells.
I don't advertise milk for sale but when I do have a request, it's $2 a quart or I trade for eggs :wink: 

If you do get rennet, the liquid vegetable is very easy to use and it's cheap I get mine from Hoeggars.

Even Feta and Mozzarella use rennet to curdle the milk.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a Mozzarella recipe I have used with success:

Mozzarella Cheese (no fail) 
2gal milk
3tsp citric acid powder
1/2tsp liquid rennet
1/8tsp lipase (believe me, that's plenty, you can really taste it)
1/2cup cool water divided in half
1/4cup warm water

1) Dissolve citric acid powder in 1/4cup cool water, add to milk, stir well
2) Dissolve lipase in 1/4cup warm water, add to milk, stir well
3) Slowly warm milk, on low, to 90*F
4) Dilute rennet in 1/4cup of cool water, add to milk, stir well
5) Turn heat off allow milk to set for 15min to achieve a clean break
6) Cut into 1 inch curds, set in a 105*F water bath for 10min (it is okay for the curds to mat together some )
7) Drain curds into a colander kneading lightly to express whey (start heating whey now if you are making ricotta)
Break curd apart and 2tea salt, knead lightly
9) Place the curd into a microwavable and cook on high for 1min., knead to express whey
10) Cook on high heat again for 1min, cheese will be very hot and there wont be much whey this time, the cheese will begin to stretch.
11) Stretch and fold cheese a few times then fold into a ball, rinse in cold water, place in a small bowl to mold, and refrigerate
Cheese will last 2 weeks in the refrigerator or can be frozen.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

liz: that's kinda how I made it. Cept I didn't use cider vinager, I used the white kind and my salt was iodized as that is all I had. I may get some non-iodized salt the next time I go to the store and try again.

FRF: Thanks for the recipe!

People up here have been selling eggs, milk and vegies from their farms for generations. It would take an outsider to turn someone in.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Feta is one of the cheeses I make often...it's really easy to do and the fact that I don't have to stand over it after standing at work all day makes it one of my favorites.

Mild Feta cheese.

1 Gallon milk
1/4 cup of buttermilk 
1/2 tsp liquid rennet
1/4 c cool water

warm milk to 86*F add 1/4 Buttermilk and stir well
Let sit for 1 hour to ripen. Add 1/2 tsp of rennet to 1/4 cup cool water, add to milk. Stir gently for 1 minute. Cover and allow to set for 1 hour.
Cut the curd into 1 inch cubes. Allow cheese to rest for 5 minutes, Stir gently for 15 minutes, keeping the curd at 86*. Poutr into cheesecloth lined colander, tie the bag and hang to drain for 4-6 hours.
Slice curd ball in half once drain time is complete, Sprinkle all over with non-iodized salt, place into a dish and cover, prop one end up on a kitchen knife to allow for additional drainage, let set at room temp for 24 hours.
After 24 hours, remove cheese and salt again, place in a colander or on a cheese mat for 2-3 hours at room temp. Place in covered container and refridgerate for 5-7 days to age. Use within 2 weeks or wrap and freeze it.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don’t know about cheese but about the milk here is what you do. Sell it as milk for animals and hint that you drink it or use it yourself. That way your back is covered because you sold it for animals and they drank it. Plus you don't need a license to sell for animals so its legal.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They call it the *art* of cheesemaking for a reason. Good cheese making is an art and takes work and a lot of trial and error. I know this because I have been working at this for several months now and some of what we have made has become dog food. They love it no matter what. :slapfloor: 
I absolutely HATED goat cheese until I started making my own. I am still learning and currently have 3 rounds in my cheese cave aging. It will be a few more weeks before we find out if it is edible. But I have managed to pull off some really good batches.
Ricki Carroll's "Home Cheese Making" has become my bible! I would love to see more people making goat cheeses on TGS to exchange experiences and recipes and even those dismal failures with. :wink: 
I also make yogurt often and butter and fudge and ppuuddiinngg!!!!! People who will not try goat milk will still eat my puddings.
Simple:
2/3 C sugar
1/4 C corn starch
1/4 t salt
1/3 C cocoa
2 1/2 C milk
4 egg yolks
2 T butter
1 t vanilla
I start with milk fresh out of the goat so it is already warm. Heat to almost scalding. While heating: whisk sugar, corn starch and salt. (If making chocolate, my fav, add cocoa.) Whisk dry ingredients into very hot milk then whisk in egg yolks. Stir to keep from sticking or lumping. Heat until one bubble pops on top (about 180º). Cook on low for one more minute. Pour through strainer pushing through with whisk along with butter and vanilla. (I like to add a few squares of dark chocolate.)
Pour into large covered bowl or little covered bowls. I love it warm but it keeps in the 'fridge for a long time.
To have a butterscotch flavor use half brown sugar.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Go here

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese.html

The farmers cheese is easy and tastes good. If you let it sit it gets stronger flavored, but fresh is wonderful. I have not done vinegar cheese, i have used his recipes to make the farmer cheese, hard cheese, blue cheese (which didn't turn out very well) and currently i am experimenting with mozzarella.

Cajeta uses a lot of milk. I also use it instead of water when i make rolls.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the recipes and links! 

liz: I saw your fudge recipe and I will try fudge when I can go to the store and get some ingredients!

What is Cajeta?

Good idea about advertising to sell milk for orphaned animals! 

What kind of rennet do you use and is it sold in grocery stores or just from cheeese supply places?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The liquid vegetable rennet I use is from Hoeggars.....do not try and use the "Junket Rennet" tabs that are available in grocery stores, it's not the same and will not work.

Cajeta is simple to make and does take awhile, due to the constant stirring.It's similar to a carmel sauce and is great with apples and ice cream.
3qts goat milk
3 cups sugar
2 tbls cornstarch
1/4 tsp baking soda

Dissolve soda and cornstarh into 1 cup of milk
stir into the remaining milk and sugar in a heavy 1 gallon pot
Bring mixture to boiling, stirring constantly
Cook til it's thick and a tannish color.
Cool and put into jjars, lid and refridgerate.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Liz, that sounds good! Can you put flavors in it too?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The lady that disbuds our kids makes goat cheeses and always gives us some and I think it is to die for! :lovey: And I am really not a cheese person. Maybe you did not make it right? :chin: Most stores sell goat cheese and you could buy some there and then see if you like it. I could NOT tell you how to make it! I'm beyond clueless


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I hate the goat cheese stores have it is beyond repulsive to me. However I do like most home made goat cheese made with rennet so maybe you will like it set with rennet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've not tried to add flavoring to Cajeta/ it's good as is


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Kymi, before you give up on it try it with rennet. I have never tasted one made with vinegar or lemon juice that I liked. 

If you want to send me your address I will send you a couple of my rennet tablets that I use and instructions for how I make mine. It's super easy, and takes very little actual time, but it needs to sit for several hours between steps. All you will need is some cultured buttermilk, a piece of cotton cloth (I use a cut up old pillow case that I bleached really well and washed in super hot water) and some of your goats milk.

Edit to add: also, I second the suggestion to try making mozzarella. In fact I could send you some citric acid as well, if you wanted to try that. Just let me know. I have a bad record of getting my mozzarella to turn out but even when it doesn't turn out like mozzarella it still tastes like it, it's just crumbly instead of smooth and stretchy.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I've only made vinegar cheese. I heat to 185 F. I use 2 tbsp white vinegar for 
1 to 1 1/2 cquarts of milk. I strain it through a white cotton hankerchief [I find it easier than cheese cloth.] I use it as cream cheese or add chopped garlic and fresh basil and oregano - as a spread or to crumble on salads or on pasta dishes. If I heat it more - to 200F - it comes out firmer - like a mozzerella. If I strain it longer and press it into a container I can slice it or cube it. It can be sauted lightly in butter or olive oil and used as "queso blanco" or Indian paneer. Bigger slices are great in sandwiches with fresh tomato and basil. I've used it lasagna - softer cheese as ricotta and the firmer variety shredded like mozzerella.
I also make yogurt - using greek yogurt as a starter or Dannon. The yogurt comes out like the starter only sweeter.
I use the whey as a soup base instread of water or broth. It makes your soups taste like they have been simmering all day.
Any other uses for whey?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Willow...can you pass that yogurt recipe to me? I assume you are using the plain dannon yougurt as your starter? I like the idea of the whey as a soup base! I''ll have to try that!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

> I hate the goat cheese stores have it is beyond repulsive to me. However I do like most home made goat cheese made with rennet


ditto that! I cannot stand store bought goat cheese.

I make my cheese with raw milk so it does not need a culture. The culture is putting back the bacteria that are killed when you pasturize.
I have used store bought animal rennet and we also harvest it from a suckling goat's stomach. (The very old fashioned way :shocked: ) I have so much whey and I hate wasting it. All the books say feed it to chickens but mine do not seem to like it; nor the cats. So I will try it as a soup base. I make lots of soups.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I still use a culture even on my raw milk, because it seems to speed up the process and give me more consistent flavor. I've done it without the culture and the cheese was good but it took longer to reach the amount of flavor I like and the next time I tried it, it tasted different. 

My chickens go crazy for the whey. It also is amazing used in place of water when making bread and other baked goods. I keep some in the freezer at all times for making pancakes and bread. It gives an almost sourdough or buttermilk flavor to the pancakes which I LOVE, and makes the bread soooo moist and soft!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I use cultures when I am going for something specific like cheddar or mozzerella.
My chickens must be spoiled. They even balk at skim milk. They want it whole. Which they only get when some has got lost in the back of the 'fridge and is super *goaty*.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL! Picky chickens, that is funny. Mine will eat ANYTHING. It's actually kind of nice, because they are like my garbage disposals, lol.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Yogurt...
1 quart milk - heat to 180 F....cool to 100-105F.
add 1/4 cup *plain *yogurt to 1 cup milk and mix thoroughly.
pour mixture into the rest of the milk and stir it in.
put into glass or ceramic bowl [or into yogurt maker cups]
put in a 105 F oven for 4-6 hours...until it looks like yogurt.

[gee, with this heat wave you could just put it out in the sun covered!]

I pour off the clear liquid that collects on top. I find that the cultures in the Greek yogurt make it get increasingly acidic over time - so use that type in a few days. Oddly, that doesn't happen with Dannon, Stoneyfield and other live culture yogurts.

I like to add maple syrup or fruit just before I eat it and store the yogurt plain.

I think I'll go make some now.
:hi5:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sorry I didn't get back to this sooner. You might try making chevre, I use the ready to go chevre packets from New England Cheesemaking Supply, because it is always very consistent. But the kind of milk you have makes a difference. I just this week got a gallon of pasteurized saanen milk to try so we could compare it to the kinder milk, and it didn't turn out well at all. I was so focused on treating them both exactly the same way that it didn't occur to me that you can't. I think the big problem was it being pasteurized. It needed calcium chloride added to the milk. Much of the curd from the saanen milk ran through the mold. It didn't set up the same and has a slightly different flavor, but it isn't bad. I don't know how much was because it was pasteurized and how much because it was saanen milk.

You need rennet and a starter, mesophilic for most things, to make most cheese. I recommend the liquid veal rennet, you can get it at NEC also, or at the Dairy connection, and probably other places. I was surprised the only liquid rennet at Hoeggers is vegetable rennet. Here is a description of vegetable rennet http://www.cheesemaking.com/LiquidVegetableRennet.html.

I hated the first vinegar cheeses I made.

Jan


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

"harvest it from a suckling goat's stomach" OK, now you have to tell me how you do this!

I would like to use a veg rennet rather than an animal rennet. I don't know why! I saw the tablets but, I am thinking the liquid would be more to my liking.

My saanens milk is sweet, could that be the difference other than it was pasturized? I don't know how Kinder milk tastes. The curd I got was very small.

So mesophilic is a starter? It doesn't call for a stater for the vinegar or lemon juice cheese. I would like to make mozzerella. I think i mat like that.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They take the rennet from the stomach of an animal that is being butchered anyway. It is the original way to make cheese, and I have that cringy reaction to rennet made from mold. I guess mold is a vegetable - ? But it seems like a misnomer to me.

Jan


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>>OK, now you have to tell me how you do this!<<<<<

Okay, you asked for it.

http://websearch.cs.com/wm/boomframe.js ... ation.html

It took us a year to get enough information to actually do this. When they learned to genetically engineer rennet in 1990 they worked very hard to eleminate knowledge about natural rennet. It is not standardized and everything today must be standardized, right?
So our cheese will come out different from batch to batch and some fail miserably. But we have really enjoyed this adventure. Harvesting your own rennet used to be popular because it was so much cheaper than store bought. (Before that, it was the only way.LOL) 
We have had people rave about some of our cheeses. And I will admit, one drop of liquid rennet does make a perfect curd really fast.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow that is really interesting! (I will be buying it still)

Jan


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

luvmyherd said:


> When they learned to genetically engineer rennet in 1990 they worked very hard to eleminate knowledge about natural rennet.


They have done this about a LOT of things that used to be common knowledge. From making your own soap using ashes and lard to all kinds of basics of cooking and animal care.

I've been working to learn a lot of these skills and it can be almost impossible to get accurate information about a lot of it. Mostly because 1) big corporations who want to sell us something or professional people who want us to pay them to do it for us don't want us to know to do it ourselves and 2) it was such common knowledge back in the days when everyone did it that there was no reason to write it down!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

You are so right WarPony. We have a book called "Back to Basics" and one called "Grow It" from the 70's. These are books that are supposed to teach *self-reliance*; both say to buy some rennet tablets at the general store. (They have little subsections that explain how rennet used to be aquired but make it look like it is rediculously stupid and too hard to even try.) 
I had an old (well, about the age I am nowLOL) Greek woman from whom I bought goats in the 80's. She offered to show me how to make cheese and harvest rennet and I never took her up on it. Little did I know that in just a few decades the knowledge would be near extinct.
I actually wrote a review of an article for my psychology class a few years back. The article was about advertising in the 1920's and how they conditioned people to feel stupid or even dangerous for preparing their own meals instead of buying processed. :hair: It was a real eye opener; especially when you look at advertising today.
I could go on and on but I am sure you know what I mean. Really gets my goat!!!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

luvmyherd said:


> I actually wrote a review of an article for my psychology class a few years back. The article was about advertising in the 1920's and how they conditioned people to feel stupid or even dangerous for preparing their own meals instead of buying processed. :hair: It was a real eye opener; especially when you look at advertising today.
> I could go on and on but I am sure you know what I mean. Really gets my goat!!!!


Yup, that is one of the things that if the subject comes up my husband warns people, "Uh oh, sit down, you are in for a rant!" hehehe...


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for the link...I will look at it in a bit.

It's funny how so many people now days want to turn back the hands of time and do things the way our great grandparents did it. I bet if they were alive today they would think we weree nuts! But, with our government controlling more and more of our lives, it is up to us to stand up and say NO! I want a simple, if harder, life. Not one controlled by people I don't know or trust!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok, that was way cool! Do you have to use a new born kid or can you use an older one? Like one you are going to butcher at a later age? I suppose if I had a still born I would try it, but I will never purposly kill a new born to do this.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> I will never purposly kill a new born to do this.


This is one of the things we really had a hard time finding out. Most things we found said it had to be from a kid so young it had not had any hay. But those pictures showed a full rumen.
So, we used the abomasum from a couple of wethers that we butchered at 3 months. They were still nursing and that has worked fine. I think there just still has to be milk in order to trigger the rennin. We are not scientists so we are just doing a lot of trial and error much like those aforementioned great-grandparents.
My mother just cracks up when I tell her about my life. She says, "You always were old-fashioned!" In the 60's we were always arguing butter vs margerine, sour cream vs Imo, honey vs sweet'n'low etc. etc. etc. Of course now she has gone to a naturopath and has learned I was right all along. :doh:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for that info. I gues if I ever do a young goat for the barbe I will keep the stomah and try that.

I honestly think I was born in the wrong century...I should have been born in the old west...1800's!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> I honestly think I was born in the wrong century


My daughter and I say that _all_ the time. :scratch:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I am interested in making goat soaps and lotion. Cheese not so interested.
I like laughing cow cheese. :laugh: 

So I guess I really don't have advice.
Fudge is a good idea everybody likes fudge.

Right? :? 

IDK I guess I wanted to pitch my pennies in here. lol. If u don't like the cheese can u sell the cheese instead of raw milk in your state?

Curious I guess too I'm not a Dairy Farmer. I know we will sell goats but the milking thing to me is interesting for learning to make soaps, lotions or fudge. Potential income. Maybe small but contributions to Winter Feeding... :idea:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Itchysmom said:


> Thanks for that info. I gues if I ever do a young goat for the barbe I will keep the stomah and try that.
> 
> I honestly think I was born in the wrong century...I should have been born in the old west...1800's!


Ditto. Although have you ever seen the PBS series "Pioneer House", "1900's House" etc? Life, esp for women was exhausting and dangerous - think long skirts and fire. There are some nice things about this century. We can CHOOSE to make the stuff we want, but go to the store and have modern conveniences also. I get so tired sometime during 'harvest time' (like now) with all the stuff there is to do, and if i had to can/dry it all so i would have food for the winter i'd be screwed.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I am happy for some of the modern *conveniences*. (Running hot water and ATM's come to mind.) I probably would have been ridden out of the village on a rail cuz I am sure I would have been a Susan B. Anthony type.
Still I have pretty much stopped microwaving. If I can find a manual kitchen appliance I will use it in preference to electric. I do make so much of what we eat now because it is so hard to find food with nothing added. (It's all about shelf-life.)
I honestly think that if I had to choose between then and now without any crossovers; I would choose then.
I can remember my grandmother being furious at my dad and uncles for buying her an automatic washer and dryer as that is when she started gaining weight.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Well yeah, I do like my toilet and running water! 

I think that since the cheese is made from the raw milk, it would come under the same requirements as selling the milk.

Good news! There is a small, what can I call it....gallery of sorts right next door to me. She has local art and things made by locals in there. Sort of a place to stop and chat on the weekends. Anyway, she is starting a farmers market tomorrow! It will be every Sunday from 9-noon and I can sit over there and try to sell my milk! It is soooo convienient as it is right next door! Wish me luck!

I guess I will make cheese for hubby if he wants it, but I really want to learn to make the soap and lotion too.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I would love to have a place like that where I could try to peddle my wares. In CA I cannot even _think_ about selling milk or cheese without fear of being arrested.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I was doing some browsing and ran across an article about the pain that can be associated with does who have milk and are not being milked. Therefore until our does copulate this fall i won't be able to get started with making soap or lotion.

I am still feverishly searching for a formula that does not need lye as i am allergic to it. If any of you are dabbling or doing soaps and lotion send me a note or two.

send to [email protected] pls or here.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

It is sad that the old barter system and the selling of home grown products has been squashed. I feel it is because of all the sueing people like to do. Like the hot McD's coffee thing...I mean give me a break! Coffee is HOT! That is why I love my area. There are alot of ranchers and old families here that have been doing this sort of thing for generations and they will not put up with the government telling them what they can and can't do! I can see the big cities, but the rural areas? We live by the fact that we can grow our own and trade for what we don't have.

If you find a recipe for soap with no lye...pass it on!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, here is a really easy cheese I like to make. 

Use fresh milk that doesn't taste "goaty" at all. Heat one gallon to 180 degrees (stir constantly to keep from scalding), then add a quarter cup of vinigar, and pour into a cheese cloth lined colander (don't use aluminum). Tie it up into a nice ball and then hang the bag until the cheese stops dripping (but not longer than an hour or it will be too dry). Peel the cloth off and put into a plastic bag and put into the fridge. This makes a nice slicing cheese that is good on crackers or sandwiches.


----------

